# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  United States Army Research Laboratory (ARL), Adelphi Laboratory Center (ALC), Adelphi, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Website - arl.army.mil

United States Army Research Laboratory on Wikipedia

Micro and Nano Materials and Devices Branch

Projects:

“Visualizing the Tactical Ground Battlefield in the Year 2050”, report, June 2015

MAXFAS, mechatronic arm exoskeleton

----------


## Airicist

Army neuroscientists foresee intelligent agents on the battlefield

Published on Apr 30, 2018




> The battlefield of the future will be complex, with mountains of data moving rapidly between commanders, operations centers and the joint warfighter. In this multi-faceted environment, Army researchers and their partners are seeking solutions.
> 
> The U.S. Army Research Laboratory formed an alliance in 2010 with universities and industry to enable “revolutionary advances” in Soldier systems technology by merging neuroscience, psychology, engineering and human factors to deliver those solutions.

----------


## Airicist

Through the Robot's Eyes

Sep 30, 2019




> The U.S. Army wants robotic ground vehicles to operate as Soldier teammates. To do that, robots must operate autonomously and be able to help a Soldier’s see into places too dangerous to investigate and move into places too risky to navigate.

----------


## Airicist

Premiered Oct 7, 2019

Talking with robots




> When it comes to robotics research, advancements in speech and natural language processing plus gestures and pointing, user interfaces and visual perceptions combine to create capabilities that enable ground robotic systems to operate truly as teammates. A 10-year research effort led by Army, industry and academic scientists has shown that robots are capable of operating on their own – without being tele-operated by a Soldier’s control – in environments they’ve never seen before and the robots are able to reason about their environments enough to perform tasks such locate buildings or items of interests or rally to designated locations. Check out how in this Army-produced video.

----------


## Airicist

Army Robotics Research overview

Oct 18, 2019




> 10 years of advanced robotics research culminates Oct. 17, 2019, at the National Robotics Engineering Center in Pittsburgh. The US Army has led the Robotics Collaborative Technology Alliance, a group of leading academic and industry scientists and engineers, resulting in new robotic capabilities, artificial intelligence advances and a clear vision for the future. American Soldiers will benefit from this foundational research! Congratulations, team!

----------

